# Sd card - which type?



## csi_basel (May 11, 2006)

Hello 
Couple of questions

Currently using an old iPod for my music and its plugged into the usb phone area so then i can't really connect my iPhone unless its Bluetooth. Which i don't want to do as it drains the battery.

So i plan to put my music onto an sd card - but which type? Looking for at least 64 gb.

Next - when I listen to my music on the iPod the same album starts again after it has finished. It doesn't go on to the next album. Is there an option to force it?

Cheers.


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

My opinion that 64GB sd card is not possible to use in audi cars. If yes I will be happy -
I use 32GB and all is ok. If I used 64GB sd card I cant find all tracks on sd card. For listen music I use flac format ...


----------



## csi_basel (May 11, 2006)

But which class is compatible? There are all sorts of classes, 4,6 10 etc!


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

csi_basel said:


> But which class is compatible? There are all sorts of classes, 4,6 10 etc!


I us a Transcend class 10


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

CiLA said:


> My opinion that 64GB sd card is not possible to use in audi cars. If yes I will be happy -
> I use 32GB and all is ok. If I used 64GB sd card I cant find all tracks on sd card. For listen music I use flac format ...


I use a 64gb version, it's not a problem.
The problem is that the VC only recognizes 1000 folders. 64gb of music is a lot more, so I had to resort to a lot of tricks to have it recognize my entire library.


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Got a 64 and a 32 both working fine. Went for class 10 as there's not much difference in price.


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

Omychron said:


> CiLA said:
> 
> 
> > My opinion that 64GB sd card is not possible to use in audi cars. If yes I will be happy -
> ...


Yes, on 64GB I had more than 1000 tracks on flac files. Is some way to have more than 1000 files ...?


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

CiLA said:


> Omychron said:
> 
> 
> > CiLA said:
> ...


Yes, the VC can read more than 1000 for me, but not in the same folder!
>1000 folders or >1000 files and it ignores some.
I started by making a folder "1" and "2", and split the tracks. (So around 800 songs in each folder)
But that broke my playlists, so I had to edit those too.
After that, all works fine.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

There is a limit for number of songs on each sd so check the manual


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

I've always gone for the largest size card I can afford because even though there is a file number limit you could also run up against a capacity limit (in theory) if you use a lossless format (flac) and/or your music is of a classical nature (much larger individual file sizes can be created compared to MP3 pop songs).

Also a higher class number can help mainly because it corresponds to card speed and I have found certain high speed cards can reduce the amount of time it takes to complete reindexing following updating music on the card - not always an issue because you can usually play before indexing is complete but always thought search and track location just feels a little more responsive.

If you run up against file number limit rather than make additional folders I would just take advantage of the additional card slot - currently have pop in slot 1 and classical in slot 2.


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

SiHancox said:


> Also a higher class number can help mainly because it corresponds to card speed and I have found certain high speed cards can reduce the amount of time it takes to complete reindexing following updating music on the card - not always an issue because you can usually play before indexing is complete but always thought search and track location just feels a little more responsive.


True! Especially when you tend to download new tracks often, a faster card finishes "initializing" a lot faster.


----------



## jjg (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm using an 128GB Extreme Pro card, as I had one spare. (Will swap it out at some point for a smaller card).

Works fine with about 60 CD's ripped to it, so only about 600'ish tracks, as I like changing what's available an minimise how much scrolling you have to do in the menu. Mixture of FLAC, WMA and WMA lossless etc all work fine.


----------

